# HELP!



## nikkidog (Nov 18, 2015)

So, a good friend just passed away, he was a dentist so lots of friends.  I signed up to do pulled pork for his "celebration of life" then found out I needed to make enough for 250 people!  I'm committed now - any advice please???


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 20, 2015)

Since it is most likely a pot luck type celebration, 80 lbs of pre-smoked butt would be plenty.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 20, 2015)

Figure 1/4 pound per person and you're good to go.  Like Noboundaries said, around 80 pounds precooked.  

There will be some that get more than 1/4 pound, but there will also be a lot of little old ladies there and some folks that don't eat meat or pork, you'll be good.


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 20, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Figure 1/4 pound per person and you're good to go. Like Noboundaries said, around 80 pounds precooked.
> 
> There will be some that get more than 1/4 pound, but there will also be a lot of little old ladies there and some folks that don't eat meat or pork, you'll be good.


Not to pick on you Buzzard but your numbers are misleading. You should shoot for 1/4 lb per person cooked weight, which is 62.5 lbs cooked. If you figure roughly 30% loss during cooking you get to the 80 lbs precooked.

I know you knew that I just wanted to make sure the OP was following the logic.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 20, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> Not to pick on you Buzzard but your numbers are misleading. You should shoot for 1/4 lb per person cooked weight, which is 62.5 lbs cooked. If you figure roughly 30% loss during cooking you get to the 80 lbs precooked.
> 
> I know you knew that I just wanted to make sure the OP was following the logic.



That's why I love this forum, there's always someone who's had enough coffee!   Yep, I did the math, but didn't mention the numbers.  Good catch!

Oh, I also meant to say this, that's gonna be a lot of shredding!


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 20, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> there's always someone who's had enough coffee!


I had already downed half a pot of coffee by then so I was good to go!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 20, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I had already downed half a pot of coffee by then so I was good to go!



It's almost 2 PM and I'm still muddle headed.  Up and down all night with the bride since she's not moving too well after her back surgery.  

But, I'm still playing in the kitchen!  :sausage:


----------



## 416bigbore (Jan 15, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That's why I love this forum, there's always someone who's had enough coffee! Yep, I did the math, but didn't mention the numbers. Good catch!
> 
> Oh, I also meant to say this, that's gonna be a lot of shredding!


I second that !  Big Brother always looking out for little brother, kind of hard to not want to be a part of this SMF. No one is quick to jump all over anyone if the morning Coffee hasn't started  working yet.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 15, 2017)

Thx. For the answer. Do you guys have an equation / formula you use for food/ per person or a rule of thumb? Chart?


----------

